# My tv cabinet conversion



## Boegey (Dec 31, 2014)

My Tv cabinet I just finished off still yet to put my water in the top as waiting on thermostat but the diamond is in the centre part and the bottom is waiting for a roughie later on did the rock wall my self and made the vents as I'm a sheet metal worker by trade
Let me know what you think and any ideas also got a nice piece of driftwood that I just picked up but is yet to go in







p its yet to go in


----------



## Boegey (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Boegey (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry just realised the pics didn't work here you go ????


----------



## mosco (Jan 2, 2015)

That looks awesome Boegey!!!


----------

